# Chalmette man arrested after receiving steroids in mail



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2010)

*Chalmette man arrested after receiving steroids in mail*

coopersmithA Chalmette man was arrested this week after receiving 500 anabolic steroid pills and four vials of testosterone ordered from Greece over the Internet, the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff???s Office said.

Lance Coopersmith, 22, 3522 Kings Drive, was arrested at his home Monday after a joint investigation by the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff???s Office, federal authorities and a State Police drug task force, the Sheriff???s Office said in a news release.

U.S. Customs Service officials intercepted the package recently and alerted local and state authorities. Coopersmith accepted the package, which was delivered by an undercover U.S. postal inspector, authorities said.

When agents of the sheriff???s Special Investigations Division, commanded by Col. Chad Clark, arrived at Coopersmith???s residence and served a search warrant they found the package of steroid pills and testosterone had been opened and was on the kitchen counter, St. Bernard Sheriff Jack Stephens said. [more...]
This entry was posted in Legal & Political and tagged Coopersmith, customs, St. Bernard Parish. Bookmark the permalink. Post a comment or leave a trackback: Trackback URL.

source


----------



## G3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where is chalmette?


----------



## Life (Sep 30, 2010)

*Chalmette, LA

I assume. 
*


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

where they FDA approved steath packing


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

dude the cop's are horrible around here and I gurantee half of them on the juice.How do you think this came about prince?Someone probally rat on him.I'm spooked


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. 1 out of 10000000000000. seriously though. they busted one person buying juice over the internet and make a story about this?
thats weird


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 30, 2010)

when i clicked on the source and read it... he looked like a fatty. all swollen and pudgy faced, thick neck. anyways, they brought in a task force for help on this? crazy. like things must be really slow for them to be concerned about some dipshit out in the country juicin. Good job, now go find bin laden


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> when i clicked on the source and read it... he looked like a fatty. all swollen and pudgy faced, thick neck. anyways, they brought in a task force for help on this? crazy. like things must be really slow for them to be concerned about some dipshit out in the country juicin. Good job, now go find bin laden


 
Totally agree


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 30, 2010)

The busted the guy with around $500 of steroids.
The whole operation would cost the taxpayer around $10,000


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> wow. 1 out of 10000000000000. seriously though. they busted one person buying juice over the internet and make a story about this?
> thats weird



actually, there have been numerous over the past couple of months.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prince said:


> actually, there have been numerous over the past couple of months.


 
 they said that the  4 vials and 500 pills were worth a street value of $5,400 on nola.com  fuking retards


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> they said that the 4 vials and 500 pills were worth a street value of $5,400 on nola.com fuking retards


 I wonnder were they get these $$$amounts do they pull them out of there asses or do pencil push just say oh yea its worth this much,,


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I wonnder were they get these $$$amounts do they pull them out of there asses or do pencil push just say oh yea its worth this much,,


 
werd, I would fight that shit all the way to the grave,4 vials of test and 500 pills could easily be for personal use.


----------



## twarrior (Sep 30, 2010)

Just goes to show the federal govt is so job fat these knuckleheads have nothing better to do than bust some juicehead ordering items into his private residence.  Of course anyone that think their mail, phone or internet is private is an idiot anyway but seriously why can't customs pinheads catch all the heroin and cocaine trafficking? Why can't they catch the people trafficking?? Because they don't want to.  It would actually take some work for that exorbitant federal salary.


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> where they FDA approved steath packing


 Time for a new slogan,u'think


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> wow. 1 out of 10000000000000. seriously though. they busted one person buying juice over the internet and make a story about this?
> thats weird


 No,It's just one that we heard of....


----------



## slimshady95 (Sep 30, 2010)

IMO,I think a lot of people get busted for posting when,and where on forums like this one.People tell the name of the source,when they ordered,when there gonna receive,that they just received,or I talked to a rep,they said anyday, Ummm,making numerous out of country orders,a lot of shit f*$* can pickup on there is so much they can do without warrants.Assumptions can go a long way one at a time.just blows that there is worst shit out there,then what this guy got in trouble for.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2010)

slimshady95 said:


> IMO,I think a lot of people get busted for posting when,and where on forums like this one.People tell the name of the source,when they ordered,when there gonna receive,that they just received,or I talked to a rep,they said anyday, Ummm,making numerous out of country orders,a lot of shit f*$* can pickup on there is so much they can do without warrants.Assumptions can go a long way one at a time.just blows that there is worst shit out there,then what this guy got in trouble for.


 
Agreed I think we should stop being so blunt about it and refer it to something else like dhea


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2010)

slimshady95 said:


> Time for a new slogan,u'think


 which one


----------



## chesty4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Witch hunt. Waaay more important things to go after.


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Shit...I got a letter about an interdicted package.  Do they always alert local authorities in cases like this or you think they just went the extra mile in this case?


----------



## bigrene (Oct 1, 2010)

Prince said:


> actually, there have been numerous over the past couple of months.



do you know what states in US?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2010)

Suspect!

 they said that the  4 vials and 500 pills were worth a street value of $5,400 on nola.com  fuking retards


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Oct 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> yeah Josh...
> 
> It'll be the bust of the century when they catch you with that 1 vial you won from gen's lottery. Stick to the 4ad in your freezer and BN's plant sterols. Better safe than sorry



You may be surprised at a later date.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 1, 2010)

Prince said:


> actually, there have been numerous over the past couple of months.



You've got PM

Peace and Love


----------

